# Julimagazin



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2005)

So, nun komm ich dazu:
Flexibel am Fluss
Kleine Köder für große Fänge
Meine Tage auf Fehmarn
Anglerboardtreffen in Meschendorf´
Der Lengste
Nordkaptour
Der Lardalselva
Bauanleitung für eine Styrodur - Kühlbox
Fliege des Monats
Regeländerungen im Forum
Anglerboardtippspiel
Autorenpreise
Die Arbeit der Wasserschutzpolizei
Rezept des Monats
Angelpech – Ist Big Game ein Glücksspiel??
Dschungel in der Stadt
Der Schlaumeier
Traumfisch gefangen
Das Leben im See erwacht
Anzeigenmarkt
Wie immer wünschen wir Euch auch diesmal viel Spass beim Lesen und bedanken uns bei allen Autoren, ohne deren "Schreibwut" unser unabhängiges Magazin nicht möglich wäre.


----------



## kanalbulle (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Julimagazin*

Wiedermal sehr gelungen #6
Hast du fein gemacht


----------



## Kurzer (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Julimagazin*

Hallo,

jep, dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Einige Beiträge gefallen mir ausserordentlich gut. Schön das es sowas gibt...spart die monatliche Angelzeitung;->!

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## atair (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Julimagazin*

Jepp, tolle Sache.....


----------



## Zanderlady (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Julimagazin*

Hallo

Es sind interessante Sachen dabei.
Vielen Dank.

Christa


----------

